# Teaching "stand"



## Chad Richards (Dec 29, 2013)

I've never considered teaching a "stand". It didn't seem necessary. But because I'm now considering working toward a PSA PDC im going to have to. My dog has a great down and sit (albeit the sit is unfortunately slower than down) but I can't figure out how to teach the stand. All OB has been taught with markers and either a food or tug reward. 

Thanks


----------



## John Ly (Mar 26, 2014)

who says you need a stand for the pdc?

anyways put the dog in a sit in front of you and then walk straight into it. mark and reward.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Someone was showing me yesterday how to lure from a sit to a stand. Once the dog is sitting (must be paying attention), the person lured with the food in front of the nose, and then moving the food hand forward and downward under the neck towards the collar. The idea was that as the pup tucked its nose toward its neck, trying to follow the food, its rear would rise.
I observed it on a 4 month-old pup and it seemed to work well. I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

With marker training I've simply captured the behavior, mark and reward. 

This is just a standing still with no movement but once the dog has that solid it's easier to add it to the "walk into" from a sit as others have said. 

Don't try and put the stand from a sit or stand from a down together until each is solid individually. 

That can be confusing to some/many dogs.


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

put the end of the leash through the handle loop making a slip lead, put it around the dogs waist and when he sits, give stand command, pull up on the waist lead, mark, and reward.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's a vid for you, I had a problem teaching stand as I had never needed it either till I got interested in IPO. My buddy Ally Smith suggested this method and it worked a treat:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFKYyiJ3OWg


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Matt Vandart said:


> Here's a vid for you, I had a problem teaching stand as I had never needed it either till I got interested in IPO. My buddy Ally Smith suggested this method and it worked a treat:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFKYyiJ3OWg


Yes, your video shows the same technique that I observed and it seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

how did you teach the sit and down Chad ?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt Vandart said:


> Here's a vid for you, I had a problem teaching stand as I had never needed it either till I got interested in IPO. My buddy Ally Smith suggested this method and it worked a treat:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFKYyiJ3OWg


Michael Ellis was the first person I saw use this technique. Of course he may have gotten it from someone else too ?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Matt Vandart said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFKYyiJ3OWg


This is a good vid, but based on the dogs reactions I think they already knew the exercise when the video was made, leading people to think it really is that easy  sometimes it is, with some dogs. But the first few sessions IMO generally aren't quite that smooth.

I start with the dog sitting in front of me, and while making a move like the guy in the video, I also walk into the dog with my legs spread. If the dog has good rear end awareness they will jump up/back to get out of my way. If they don't, they may try to get out of the way with the front end, while staying in a sit, resulting in all sorts of goofy stuff like falling over backwards. But eventually they do figure out how to move their rear and back up. Once they are doing this consistently, then I fade the stepping into them and move on to what the guy in the video is doing, which is more subtle body pressure. 

This makes for a stand with no forward motion, I've been doing it this way for French Ring change of positions for probably 15+ years, with a lot of different dogs. It also translates to a nice motion stand for IPO since the dog knows stand as a "plant your front feet and move your rear end" vs "walk into the stand", so it results in an immediate stop, not a one to two steps stop.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> *This is a good vid, but based on the dogs reactions I think they already knew the exercise when the video was made, leading people to think it really is that easy * sometimes it is, with some dogs. But the first few sessions IMO generally aren't quite that smooth.
> 
> I start with the dog sitting in front of me, and while making a move like the guy in the video, I also walk into the dog with my legs spread. If the dog has good rear end awareness they will jump up/back to get out of my way. If they don't, they may try to get out of the way with the front end, while staying in a sit, resulting in all sorts of goofy stuff like falling over backwards. But eventually they do figure out how to move their rear and back up. Once they are doing this consistently, then I fade the stepping into them and move on to what the guy in the video is doing, which is more subtle body pressure.
> 
> This makes for a stand with no forward motion, I've been doing it this way for French Ring change of positions for probably 15+ years, with a lot of different dogs. It also translates to a nice motion stand for IPO since the dog knows stand as a "plant your front feet and move your rear end" vs "walk into the stand", so it results in an immediate stop, not a one to two steps stop.


Nope, I had been pulling what is left of my hair out trying to teach them that, I had tried everything I could think of and this method was suggested so I tried it about 5 mins before that vid and was so surprised and grateful for the suggestion I did a vid straight away.
Having said that, Becca already had a stand in motion at this point, this was to teach her from sit.
Having said that I didn't use this method for Sali as I had forgotten the technique by then and she was a little bugger that would get up from a sit on her own, so I just captured it. 

I am however going to try your method on Digga, I like trying new stuff.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Tried Kadi's method with Digga 10 month old Hunting dog (he doesn't really need to learn this so I havn't bothered before) probably got it quite wrong but it worked after a fashion 

Got some Goofy stuff as predicted.........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgCpwsvYG74&feature=youtu.be


----------



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

Gonna have ta try this one ...thx guys!


----------



## Chad Richards (Dec 29, 2013)

John, I guess I'm crazy. Not sure where I thought I had to teach a stand. I just re read the rules and it's not necessary. 

I taught everything using Michael Ellis' system using markers. But I was having a hard time capturing the behavior accurately and he keeps moving forward. I like the videos posted I'll certainly try then, thanks guys!!


----------

